# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Gjëagjëza

## shigjeta

Ose te quajtura ndryshe "kash e lashe", "ojza" etj. Keto jane krijime te vogla, qe kerkojne pergjigje per nje pyejte te bere ne menyre te terthorte. Shumica e gjëegjëzave krijohen ne baze te nje figure qe quhet _perifraze_: emertimi i nje sendi, a i nje dukurie jo me fjalen e vet perkatese, por me nje shprehje te zgjeruar. 

Ja disa prej tyre  :buzeqeshje: 

1. Rrumbullak, strumbullak.
ka shtate vrima rreth e qark

2. Hiq dhjete
mbeten dhjete

3. Asht nje kulle e bardhe
pa dritare pa shkalle

4. I jati me rroba te gjelbra
i biri jelekun me sumbulla

5. Nje pate qafegjate
duke ikur ben shamate

6. Mal me mal gjesdis
opingat s'i gris

7. Hap e mbyll 
ndrit si yll

8. Mulliri bluan
dellinja luan


Pergjigje
1-Koka
2-Dorashkat
3-Veza
4-Hardhia dhe rrushi
5-Aeroplani
6-Lepuri
7-Syte
8-Goja dhe mustaqet

----------


## MI CORAZON

Jo mi s'ka gje , na lodh...se s'po na ze as gjumi.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje nga une:

" Petë - petë bakllava, mizë - mizë karanxha."

----------


## shigjeta

:konfuz:  hmmmm, Corazon na jep ndonje hint se erdhi nata e do na lesh pa gjume  :buzeqeshje:

----------

kan (15-08-2015)

----------


## MI CORAZON

pete pete = fije - fije (lol)
Mize-mize= si miza duken...dyndje modhe.. :buzeqeshje: 
Eshte gje e vlefshme . Po e vodhe s'quhesh hajdut ! 
Akoma do hint?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Bishtin  n' deti , e kryet  n' zjerrm .

*?*

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga PrInCiPiEl_ 
> *Bishtin  n' deti , e kryet  n' zjerrm .
> 
> ?
> *


Fitili i kandilit?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> _Postuar më parë nga_  *MI CORAZON* 
> 
> *Fitili i kandilit?*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ta gjeta gjëzën principiel !  Ke më ??

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> _Postuar më parë nga_ * MI CORAZON* 
> 
> *Ta gjeta gjëzën principiel !  Ke më ??*


Dy vëllezër , nuk shofin njëri tjetrin .

*?*

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga PrInCiPiEl_ 
> *Dy vëllezër , nuk shofin njëri tjetrin .
> 
> ?*


Kjo eshte "izi" fare... :buzeqeshje:  

Syte !

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hyn n' ujë e s' laget,
Del n' diell e s' teret.


*?*

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga PrInCiPiEl_ 
> *
> 
> Hyn n' ujë e s' laget,
> Del n' diell e s' teret.
> 
> ?
> 
> *


Hija ?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *MI CORAZON* 
> 
> *Hija ?*



Hija është   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_I zi , i zi si katroni ,
kcen pup si shejtoni._

*?*

 


PS. Qysh i kom nigju 
qashtu jom tuj i transmetu.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pleshti

----------


## Fringo

buza ime ke buza jote
gishti im ke brima jote

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *MI CORAZON* 
> 
> Pleshti



Saktë   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *buza ime ke buza jote
> gishti im ke brima jote
> 
> *


Me falni se s'kam qene ketu... :buzeqeshje: 

Maçiste , kjo eshte qe nga "8-vjeçarja " lol

Filxhani !

----------


## Gjallica

E para : Pa kembe pa dore ,brenda eshte plot zorre.

E dyta : Gjithe naten ha mish,gjith diten rri fish.

----------


## MI CORAZON

..gjithe diten , rri fish...cfare eshte fish-i???

----------

